# New Tv - Couldn't Afford The Old One Anymore



## masumangan (Sep 3, 2006)

Ok, Ok - Most folks said the K1500 Suburban was borderline for towing a 28 RSDS, but it's what we had so we went with it. I figured a few choice upgrades would make up the difference and when I'm on vacation I don't mind being in the slow lane heading uphill. Well, I added air bags out back and when the tranny started slipping I dropped in a heavy-duty, hard shifting race trans. When the rear diff ate itself I packed in great new gears....and on...and on. Finally the DW looked at me and gently reminded me that although we got a great deal on it to begin with, we had spent half the purchase price over the past year on repairs and we were both trying to ignore the puddle of antifreeze forming under it after our last trip.
So, a quick internet search, a trip to Phoenix to trade in the limping Suburban and the six of us will be riding in a gently used '03 Excursion with the 6.0 Diesel for our next trip. The Outback is waaay below the max rating of this machine so maybe we won't be spending so much on repairs this year.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice! Here are two good forums to help you take care of that beast.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/forum107/

http://www.powerstrokenation.com/forums/index.php

Rich


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Enjoy that Diesel


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Now you will just need to get a bigger TT to go with that new to you TV. James


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I tired to buy one of those. It had the Diesel and that is the only way I would buy it. Nice truck though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new TV....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Great choice.. You guys will love it!

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats! Those are great TV's!!!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new tow vehicle. Be sure to post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That sounds like a nice new ride, Matt. I have never owned one, but always liked the Excursions. Enjoy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats on your new diesel! Pictures?!?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Pictures?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

You sure are gonna like that TV paired with the 28RSDS!!! Congrats!

-CC


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new truck. Enjoy.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

on that new TV!

Diesel rocks!







(well, except the cost of fuel these days)









I agree with wanting pics...where are the pics???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice "Happy New Year" sig Skippershe....looks like I'll be working on one of those very soon.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice "Happy New Year" sig Skippershe....looks like I'll be working on one of those very soon.


Thanks! Can't wait to see what you come up with








I need Photoshop!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Nice "Happy New Year" sig Skippershe....looks like I'll be working on one of those very soon.


Thanks! Can't wait to see what you come up with








I need Photoshop!!!
[/quote]

Oh great...now you put the pressure on.


----------

